# Anybody work for a GC?



## Packman (Jan 15, 2014)

Just as the title asks. Does anybody have any experience working for a General Contractor as a PE.

I have been asked to meet with a local paving/grading/utility contractor to dicuss a possible position. It is my understanding that my responsibilities will be mostly project management with the possibility of some minor design/estimating etc.

any bad/good experiences in this situation. One of my worries is lack of room for growth or advancement.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

I worked for a very large CG in the heavy highway world. They discouraged their engineers from getting PE's because they rarely needed them. The few they had were needed at the main office for estimating and very minor design work, and they really didn't have much opportunity to advance unless they went into project management (which doesn't need a PE). I ended up leaving them to work for a design consultant simply because I wanted a PE and it was the path of least resistance...


----------



## Lomarandil (Jan 15, 2014)

I worked for a large GC as a design engineer (just before I got my PE).

In this case, the GC was large enough to have a home office engineering team supporting projects across the company. We did a lot of small temporary designs and estimating work. Even in that case, having a PE was only encouraged as a proof of proficiency -- very few of the engineers were actually using their stamp.


----------



## rktman (Jan 27, 2014)

I wouldn't do it. If you do, it's the only job you will be qualified to do (since you will not get your PE).

Certainly after your licensed, there are tremendous opportunities with a GC.


----------



## ketanco (Feb 13, 2014)

get your PE asap, working with a GC may delay this


----------

